# In regards to "Lurkers Amongst us"?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I have to say that it was pretty interesting reading the many posts in the "Lurkers Amongst Us" thread. With so many people who frequent other boards such as Chowhound, I am curious to know how does the Cafe stack up to the rest? It always helps us here at ChefTalk to know what we need to improve on in order to make ChefTalk and the Cafe a better place that will keep people coming back regularly. Please be specific in your post pointing out what you like better about the Cafe as opposed to another site such as Chowhound. Please feel free to also post what you don't like about the Cafe.

Thanks everyone.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

The pro's of ChefTalk; where to start?

I think one of the best things is that the CT members seem to be genuinely passionate and interested in the subject--it is very rare that someone else's question or post is not answered. The other thing is that the CT members don't act like 4 year olds when they disagree on a subject. There are several chats that disintegrate into an "I'm right and you're wrong debate--often with personal attacks. It's nice to be around folks that can agree to disagree, be supportive and everyone can give their opinion without being belittled. I believe that because of this attitude, CT members have a sense of family--and once you're family, you're hooked--and keep on coming back!

That said, the layout itself is easy to manuveur. You don't have to look at a long string of items in order to find the reply you are looking for. (Really good if you're in a hurry and shouldn't be spending time online but are anyways.

It's exciting to always logon and look for the new features. You never know when something's going to be added. It's always an adventure. CT is responsive to member needs--catering or corporate dining a big issue? Let's have a separate forum to discuss those facets of food service. You can't beat being responsive to someone's needs. It's going to bring loyalty.

I visit lots of food-related sites but ChefTalk is the one I regularly come back to.

I guess if I would have to point out a negative, it's that while we are good about responding to the group; we are not always as good at responding to a first-timer with questions.

Nicko, thanks for the wonderful layout and awesome features. Moderators, thanks for trying to make sure everyone's concerns are answered. Members, thanks for the advice, criticism and stream of thought. It helps one grow.

[This message has been edited by lynne (edited 11-13-2000).]

[This message has been edited by lynne (edited 11-13-2000).]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks Lynne, great comments, and very informative. In regards to the family atmosphere I whole heartedly agree, and I find my self thinking "When can I go to Missouri or Pennsylvania or wherever to visit Chef ?" who I feel I know so well after conversing so much with them in the Cafe. I also find myself thinking when, where, and how could we do a big ChefTalk party and get everyone together? It definitely is a family atmosphere, and that is a good thing.

As for being responsive to the communities needs, that is what ChefTalk is really all about. When my partner and I started ChefTalk we really envisioned a site that was maintained by it's members through writings, recipes, discussion boards, etc. Thanks to so many dedicated people that is exactly what ChefTalk is becoming.

Lastly we all need to make more of an effort to welcome new-comers to the Cafe. This is obviously very important if we want to grow the community, and I think the best is to just say a simple welcome when you post a reply to a first timer.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

chowhound is more difficult to follow (they know this, just can't afford new software). Also, too many incidences of name-calling, no easy-to-use formatting tools, no edit feature and no smilies.







ontherail has managed to take the waitstaff vs. kitchen fight into cyberspace. Quite a few egos floating around over there, but at least Bourdain's one of them. Also, their BBS works by e-mail; it's not on the site.
epicurious is a decent resource, but seems like it's targeted toward non-professionals.[/list=a]
What don't I like about cheftalk? 350 posts or a trip to california to get the mug!







The best thing about cheftalk to me is that, while it seems to be targeted toward pros, everyone feels welcome to contribute.

[This message has been edited by Greg (edited 11-13-2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

HMMMMMM I had not noticed us ignoring new comers. Thought their questions were answered in a timely fashion.I'll pay closer attention.
I love all the perks....the mug is great! 
Books are mixed....reviews are not quite my forte but I'm willing to work on that.
The comraderie is exceptional! bouncing ideas off other foodies...what can be better fun!.....(welllll almost)
As a computer unnerd (what do you call people who can turn it on and type >period)
it is exceptionally easy for me to use.

It always amazes me how many visitors are on line....I assume they are not registered if they are referred to as visitors.

HMMMM sometimes I lose what I've typed it does not get posted immediately, I'm still not sure why this occurs....
And the smilies are cool...especially since I now know how to use them!


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Thanks Tim; that was a good breakdown of the professional sites. And welcome!

'Shroomgirl, I don't know that there are really as many unidentified "lurkers" out there as you may think. I know much of the time, I show up as a visitor or guest. I don't know if that's because I flip flop between my 2 computers or what. Nicko may know. (Usually I'm on the same one though). I don't know how many others this happens to.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I think the way it works is that until you post to the board, the software doesn't know who exactly is on the boards; just how many. Once you post something, then your name will show up.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Whenever you come to main forum listing page it will only post you as a guest. Once you begin to roam through a forum or post it will read your cookie information and then it will recognize you by your username.

Hope that helps.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

I absolutely enjoy cheftalk, I think you have a great group of memebers all different but who interelate really well... I watched your boards for a while before I joined in and it is like a second family...the only complaint I have is that I would like to change my user name so i can tell more people about the site, trouble is I have said things regarding others I would not want known!!!!! [ps I am not a malicious person!! but it could be awkward for me ] and I am dying to tell people about this site.....many congratulations.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Welcome doughboi....ACF American Chef Federation
FOH Front of House
any others?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Maybe doughboi's question could prompt one of you "in the know" pros to make a little dictionary/lexicon of your acronyms we use on the site. We could ask Nicko to archive it and amend the FAQ part of the sign-up to mention how to find it. Just a suggestion-


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Don't forget to add "in the weeds". Non-cooks are always asking me about that one.


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

cookM after reading your post -->


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Oh honey, my life is "In the Weeds".
always running to put fires out!








Cheftalk has one of the most civil boards on the planet. Kind of like the calgon that takes me away in this mad, mad world.









frosted lucky charmes, they're magically delicious!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ditto mBrown...cheftalk is a great starter and a deescalator when the day gets rough or just a nice repast like tea in the afternoon.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Griller,Thanks for the info, And welcome to cheftalk. A place where looney tunes meets
Ozzie and Harriet meets the Simpson meets the Waltons
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome Griller,


You are right this is the best place for the food talk on the net.


Look forward to reading you


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I love Wallace & Grommit. Did anyone see Chiken Run??


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

so far, this is the only page related to me. It would seem that Aus chefs are a little too busy to encourage the younger generation et al.

Sad in a way, but this is a small community, and sometimes life can be that way.

But all aside, Chaftalk is really the most generous webpage given that everyone here doesnt spend 3/4 of their time bitchin or whingin.

i must admit that all will feel welcome here.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I respectivly disagree chefkath
I have found cheftalk to be the warm and friendly site I have ever come across, Not to say that the other site was not. But if you spend some time with this community you will understand
cc


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

I keep coming back to Cheftalk because many of the people here are as nutty about good food and good cooking as I am.









Really, it was a huge relief to find some folks who are not only knowledgeable and passionate, but willing to take a moment to share, inspire, kibitz and comment helpfully and honestly.

I'm not a pro like many of you, but I'm in awe of the talent represented here and the openness to share it.

Bottom line, the community here has helped me grow in something that means a lot to me, and that is a rare and special thing.

Now I'm all verklempt. Talk amongst yourselves...


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I think we keep coming back because we all feel as though we have true friends here, I know I do, and I truly hope that someday we can all meet, have some wine and some great food.

chefkath, a word about the adding html to your posts option. Although this is a pretty cool feature, most will tell you that it is a big security risk. I am sure others will disagree with me, but with the web, cgi, and PERL based scripts such as the ubb it is much better to be safe than sorry. I might recommend that you actually turn yours off at your other community. Just a suggestion.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

I think cheftalk fills a great niche by letting us non-pros mix it up with the chefs. Other boards are all pro or non-pro usually. I think it is more relevant to compare to other cooking boards rather than comparing to chowhound, which is mainly for resaturant swap information, with a less active general board, hardly any cooking discussion. It serves it's purpose pretty well, but the board 'owner' is an obnoxious blowhard, and the posters follow suit. 

For me, most cooking boards have too many non-cooks or people who use velveeta and cream of mushroom soup or are looking for recipes like they had at some chain restaurant. This is why I don't go to most of them. I go to one that is really good and I have met about 7 people from it so far. I don't like to post it, because I'm afraid the cream of mushroom brigade might find it (although they would get run out). The statistics on lurkers vs. posters is like 98 to one, so we are not alone here. 

There are a few recipe intensive sites I browse that have pretty good cooks, when I am in 'what's for dinner' mode and tired of my old tried and true.

Here I have found many interesting ideas, and even as a non-pro I have been able to answer a few questions too.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I have to agree with everyone else. Non pro are well treated here and everyone tries to help eachother. A nice camaraderie exist here that could not be found elsewhere.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Well said cwk.
cc


----------

